# About GB tools....



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just my opinion, GB is low quality. Klien are the best, Ideal are good as well.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

*G*ar*B*age

Now you'll never forget :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

*G*arbage *B*rand


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*G*arbage *B*ender


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

*G*ive 'em *B*ack


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

even though the proxy in the handle goes off from about a foot away they are the sharpest strippers i've ever used.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

*G*et *B*ent


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

aricsavage said:


> even though the proxy in the handle goes off from about a foot away ....


That must be a real joy when trying to narrow down the choices in a jammed packed JB :laughing:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

George,

Everyone has stolen my sediment about GB. 

Don't want any flames started here. Used to be associated with IES also. That is why I am gone.

Merry Christmas and Best Wishes


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

Celtic said:


> That must be a real joy when trying to narrow down the choices in a jammed packed JB :laughing:


yeah, the proxy is more of a joke than anything, but i can tell if there's romex behind drywall with them...


----------



## Brockp (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree, very low quality. Had couple of thier hand held wire caddys and they bent from the wieght of the wire.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I try and go for Stanley Tools when cost is not an option. Otherwise any will do that just feel and look right. You can more or less tell without trying just by look and feel before you buy


Frank


----------



## George (Dec 3, 2007)

*thanks to everybody*

Yes, I bought a couple of GB tools in Ebay. One is a 9" plier, and the other is a diagonal cutting plier. Didn't pay too much for them. I found them cheap, and that inspired me to bit.

Thanks to all you guys,
George


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

*G*eneric *B*rand


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*tools*

I swear by Bahco ERGO side cutters and pliers.
German VDE screwdrivers fantastic like WERA


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

Knipex makes some nice stuff also. I highly recommend their Cobra pliers. Even though is says "water pump pliers", they work pretty damn well on just about anything. Best of all, its 1 handed operation..
http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=113&L=1


----------



## cdad_martinez (Oct 3, 2007)

The new Big Ben bender is pretty handy. Thats the only thing I was brave enough to buy.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have used a variety of tools over the years Kleins, Stanley, SnapOn (nice screwdrivers), Channel Locks, Craftsman, S&K, Xcelite, BUT ONLY KLIEN for my lineman's.

Quality is in the feel, cheap tools feel cheap and usually look that way, but this feel may only come with expierence.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The GB non contact voltage tester is the best one I have found.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

GB hand benders are very inaccurate, HUGE waste of time trying to get a good bend from them.


----------

